
HCQ and Azithromycin significantly reduce viral load in Covid-19 patients - g42gregory
https://drive.google.com/file/d/186Bel9RqfsmEx55FDum4xY_IlWSHnGbj/view
======
masonic
There is no known mechanism for Azithromycin to "reduce viral load".

It can serve to prevent and treat any _subsequent bacterial infection_ , but
it won't combat SARS-CoV-2.

------
fullshark
"results of an openlabel non-randomized clinical trial"

Very exciting, hope more research validates these results asap

